# Windows10 Creators Update Install ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have Been getting this Popup - says "Windows10. - its time for review of your privacy settings to get ready for next update. it doesnt take long. Weve shown this reminder 5 times and now need your to get the update ready. We'll save all your setting s and notify you when update starts. - Select review settings".I hit setting it took 1 and half hours to update I have Windows 10 creator was this ok to do and dose anyone have it ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Windows 10 _Creators Update,_ is the latest version of Windows 10. This is a confusing name, as you don't have to be a_ Creator_ to update to this version. In the Past, Microsoft would issue *S*ervice *P*acks, or a version # (ie) *Windows 8.1.* Now, once a year or so, with Windows 10, they release a New Build# and give it a fancy name, like _Creator Update_. Everyone with Windows 10 should have this by now, if not, please Run Windows Update and get it. It's a good thing.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk Windows 10 _Creators Update,_ what is the latest version called ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Windows 10 _Creators Update,_ is the* latest *version of Windows 10.


 ??? it's the first line in my post.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You must review the setting first. It should be done with the first reminder. It doesn't matter if you make changes. Just go to it and get back out. Then you'll get the update automatically within a few days.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday what is the build and version number ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Version 10.0.15063 Actual name of Version is 1703 O.S. Build 15063


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I have version Version 1703 15063 Build 540 is this right ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Forget the 540. If you have 1703 you have the latest Creators Update. Another one is coming soon.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday two questions when I restart the computer I do have 1703 Creators Update installed it is grey backround when restarting

and also I have a picture log in I can see the picture and log in under my email address it is grey to is it suppose to be this way


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your Registry setting has to be HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System]
"AllowDomainPINLogon"=dword:00000001
I'm concerned with your lack of experience trying to make that change. If you want to risk it, you must back up your Registry first: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/322756/how-to-back-up-and-restore-the-registry-in-windows


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday is their a way to see if the Registry setting is HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System]
"AllowDomainPINLogon"=dword:00000001


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start>Run>regedit


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday it says Registry editor hit yes do I ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes is the choice in UAC.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday here what I see what do I do next


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE (Hit the arrow).


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

;Corday here is what I see I Hit the arrow did I ? what do I do next


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You would keep expanding through each item following the slashes in Post #11 however, before you go further, are you definitely trying to be able to sign into Windows with your picture, rather than a password?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I have a picture log in I can see the picture and I can log in. Where my email address is it is grey is it suppose to be this way it is also grey when restarting the computer


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I have to go now, but can you post a screenshot of exactly what you mean?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday; hard to make a screenshot for both

1.Do you have Version is 1703 O.S. Build 15063 when restarting do you see a grey backround

2 picture password best I can do to show you a screenshot see the blue it is grey right when your getting ready to log in


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It is asking if you want to change your login picture, type your password and click OK, if you don't want to change your picture, press Cancel


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk I am waiting for Corday to answer this if you can please do


1.Do you have Version is 1703 O.S. Build 15063 when restarting do you see a grey backround

2 picture password best I can do to show you a screenshot see the blue it is grey right when your getting ready to log in


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The first screen you see after a reboot with the large Time and date is the _Lock Screen_. You can choose a different Lock Screen ba*c*kground by going to *Settings/Personalization/Lock Screen/Background. *Take the drop down arrow Chose *Windows Spotlight*, or choose *Picture* and browse to what you want to be the background picture for the_ Lock Screen_
If the password field is greyed out, can you still type in the box? If so, then it shouldn't matter if the password field is grey or white, as long as it accepts your password.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk I am waiting for Corday to answer this below if you can please do this answer first question 1 please


1.Restart your computer with Version is 1703 O.S. Build 15063 when restarting do you see a grey backround white letters saying restarting ?

2 picture password best I can do to show you a screenshot see the blue it is grey right when your getting ready to log in[/QUOTE]


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I really can't understand what you're asking. Did Spunk's reply apply?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday;Do this Restart your computer with Version is 1703 O.S. Build 15063 when restarting do you see white letters saying restarting is the backround grey ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I think what you're seeing is the multiple restarting sequence trying to install an update which hasn't completed. If so, don't do anything until it completes.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday;Updates are done Do this Restart your computer with Version is 1703 O.S. Build 15063 when restarting do you see white letters saying restarting is the backround grey it should be blue ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The shutdown color can change and might revert to blue (the original) If there are no other problems, don't worry about it. I've found the more lock screen and other desktop personalizations, the more that screen changes on its own.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday; everything is fixed thanks I have another question about Gmail should I give it to you here


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

No. Here: Email


----------

